# Mp3-Hoster mit Webplayer?



## Suchfunktion (12. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter wie Soundcloud, bei dem ich meine Sets (=Musikmixe) hochladen und dann über einen Webplayer (=Streaming) abspielen kann.
(Optimalerweise mit Playlist, damit ich nicht jedes Stück manuell starten muss...)


Leider ist Soundcloud kostenpflichtig, wenn man mehr als 120 Minuten hochladen möchte.
Da ich den Service nur alle 2-3 Wochen mal benötige, möchte ich ungern dafür größere Summen ausgeben... bzw. garnix. 


Kennt jemand eine kostenfreie Alternative?
Müssten aber mindestens 3 Gigabyte Speicher zur Verfügung stehen...


Liebe Grüße,
Suchfunktion


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Wie immer gilt: "Alles zum Nulltarif" - na gut, dafür musst Du aber auch was tun. In der aktuellen c't kompakt Linux gibt es einen ganz netten Artikel über Musik Server (Hier die Kurzlinks dazu: ct.de/cs1009036). Hier werden Lösungen wie Ampache, MDP, Subsonic, Jinzora oder Sockso kurz vorgestellt. 

Das ist nun mal um die andere Ecke gedacht aber evtl. kommt es deiner Idee vom kostenlosen Musik-Server ein Stück nächer!


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. Februar 2011)

Danke, ich werds mir mal anschauen


----------

